# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Fasciatherapie helpt tegen chronische pijn en depressie

## FRANCOIS580

*Fasciatherapie helpt tegen chronische pijn en depressie*

Allerlei chronische pijn waaronder vooral nek- , rug- en gewrichtspijn, spieraandoeningen evenals functionele stoornissen zoals het Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom (CVS) en fibromyalgie als psychiche aandoeningen waaronder depressie, burn out en aandachts- en perceptiestoornissen maken steeds meer slachtoffers. Velen van hen wachten soms té lang op een sluitende diagnose en behandeling en zoeken een passend alternatief bij vrij recent ontwikkelde therapieën. Eén ervan die in ons land steeds populaider wordt is ongetwijfeld de fasciatherapie die ook ingezet wordt als ondersteunende begeleiding in soms precaire levenssituaties als overlijden, scheiding, en palliatieve zorgen. Wat is deze fasciatherapie nu precies en wie heeft er vooral baat bij deze therapie te volgen?

Dé behandeling binnen deze recente fasciatherapie bestaat niet. De behandeling hangt grotendeels af van de aard en de ernst van de aandoening. Een behandeling is meestal een combinatie van een manuele behandeling, een oefentherapie en een introspectie samen met een therapeutisch gesprek. Je kan bij de fasciatherapeut zowel voor lichamelijke als psychische klachten terecht. Zijn je klachten uitsluitend van lichamelijke aard dan volstaat in de meeste gevallen een doelgerichte, manuele behandeling samen met een ondersteunende oefentherapoie. Bij angst, stress, depressie en burn out maar ook bij nieuw erkende aandoeningen als het chronisch vermoeidheids syndroom (CVS) en fibromyalgie wordt een lichamelijke behandeling meestal gecombineerd met psychische ondersteuning.

*Bewustmaking*
Met deze gecombineerde aanpak wil men de patiënt meer bewust maken van al hetgeen zich in zijn/haar lichaam verkeerd gaat. De fasciatherapeut streeft daarbij in de eerste plaats naar gemoedsrust voor de patiënt. Via een positieve benadering van de kwaal wil men dat de patiënt zijn lot zelf in handen neemt . In tegenstelling tot de klassieke geneeskunde vervult de fasciatherapeut zowel een therapeutische als een pedagogische en geestelijke hulp.

*Osteopathie als basis*
De fasciatherapie werd vrij recent ontwikkeld met de osteopathie als basis. De fasciatherapie werd ontworpen door professor Denis Bois, een osteopaat die stelselmatig de grenzen van de osteopathie verlegde. Hij benaderde de osteopathie meer een meer vanuit andere gezichtspunten waardoor de fasciatherapie uitgroeide tot een totaal nieuwe en persoonsgebonden therapie. De fasciatherapie is gebaseerd op de complete werking van je lichaam, mét zijn belangrijke invloed op het functioneren van de patiënt, en dit zowel op motorisch, psychisch vlak. Deze compleet nieuwe aanpak zorgde er voor dat de fasciatherapie ook doeltreffend is voor de behandeling van CVS en fibromyalgie.

*Therapeutsich en vormend aspect*
De fasciatherapie groeide uiteindelijk uit tot een zachte diepgaande en niet- manipulatieve therapie, die steeds vertrekt vanuit het lichamelijke. Indien de aard en de ernst van de aandoening dat vraagt, wordt er een meer diepgaande therapie aan toegevoegd en wordt meer persoonlijk gewerkt. Daarbij houdt men vooral rerkening met zowel het vitale als het psycho- emotionele en met tal van gedragsfactoren die de problemen of de aandoening in stand houden of zelfs nog verergeren. De fasciatherapie heeft dus niet alleen een therapeutische.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## stimpy

Hallo ik volg reeds jaren fasciatherapie en ben er heel tevreden over.
Men komt er tot rust en gaat zonder pijn buiten.
Maar ja als je thuis dan van alles doet komt dit terug.
Ik zou er meer heen willen gaan , maar mijn kine heeft het heel druk.
Ik volg bij een ander kine sofrologie, kan men ook tot rust komen, maar is niet zo goed als fascia.....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Stimpy voor je positief advies!

----------


## christel1

François, voor mij als ex CVS en fibro patiënte is dit geen goed artikel. CVS en Fibro zijn echte ziektes die terug te vinden zijn in het bloed. Misschien zal de therapie de fibro een beetje minder pijnlijk maken maar de CVS oplossen doe je er zeker niet mee. Er zijn echt oorzaken te vinden in ons bloed, bij iedereen anders, maar bij iedereen afwijkende waarden in hun immuumsysteem, hypofyse, schildklier, zo wat allerlei auto-immuumziektes. 
Wij vragen al jaren gewoon "erkenning" voor onze ziekte want alles waar ze van tegenwoordig geen oplossing voor vinden plaatsen ze dan maar onder de noemer CVS, misschien toch het boek van Dr Coucke eens aanschaffen, de CVS mythe en daarna je artikel nog eens gaan vergelijken. 
Een burn out kan je misschien verlichten maar CVS is al moeilijker op te lossen hoor...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

'helpen' is volgens mijn bescheiden mening toch nog iets anders dan 'genezen' toch Christel?

Prettig weekend nog!

----------


## christel1

Ja François maar er staat ook behandelen in en dat ergert me een beetje. En over CV wordt al zoveel negatief geschreven, het zou tussen de oren zitten enzo en dat is echt onjuist, behalve als je hypofyse niet meer werkt, die zit wel tussen de oren.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bij mijn weten schreef ik niets over' zou tussen de oren zitten'...

----------

